# How many chunks!



## wahouse8 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey all!  I am waiting to pick up my gasser conversion for my brinkman but am going to make steaks on my propane bbq.  I have some chips and was thinking of throwing some on to add another dimension... I am making new york, marinated in beer/soy/waktins seasoning and olive oil.  Any recommendations on doing this?

THANKS!


----------



## flash (Jan 19, 2008)

Just don't over do it. A handfull will do for steaks. I've got some beef ribs on my grill right now. I'll do them for 3 hours or so. Probably add a small handful an hour.


----------



## wahouse8 (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you!!!  I will grab a small handful... water them down, throw them in the pouch and under the grill... now that I am doing this should I be cooking them slower and longer?


----------



## wahouse8 (Jan 19, 2008)

THANK YOU BOTH!!!  As you can tell I joined in January and have been using this to stock up on my smoking knowledge!  My wife was amazed at the response and how fast. I told her that I could post something and someone would respond instantly!

Headed out to do it!!!!  THANK YOU BOTH SO MUCH!

Aaron


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 19, 2008)

Are we SUPPOSED to have a life outside of smokin'?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 20, 2008)

Nobody told you that pic's are required for fre answer's???


----------



## wahouse8 (Jan 21, 2008)

It was a quick thing... so I didn't get the camera out.

However... since I don't have lava rocks I find of just put it off to the side of the bbq near the element.  I have a heat shield but didn't think I could put it between the grill and the element.

I also soaked them so they didn't really smoke.  The next day I wanted to make some chicken, again, last minute quick grilling.  I left the little pouch in there from the night before (don't know if that is a no no) but it is 7 degrees up here and thought it couldn't go bad (again, don't know if that is possible) and low and behold it smoked!  I am guessing because it was not soaked.  

In the meantime, I have heard from people that soaking just prolongs it from smoking which appeared true on the second attempt.

hmmm


----------

